# XM Install Questions (Roady2 in 2004.5 GLI)



## DieTurboFrau (Sep 5, 2006)

I received a Roady2 for Christmas and I want to install it in my 2004.5 GLI with the cleanest appearance and sound possible. I'm going to order the tool http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html and the mount http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
The picture makes the part that goes in the dash look fat. Does it increase the gap?
I'd like to hook it up to my head unit but I see three different adapters on Enfig's site. Which one do I use? Based on the numbers I would assume the V.5 but I want to be sure as they are different.
BlitzSafe VW/AUX DMX V.3 
BlitzSafe VW/AUX DMX V.3A 
BlitzSafe VW/AUX DMX V.5 
I have a Monsoon double din CD/Cassette head unit and do not have a CD Changer nor desire one.
Also, does anyone have an pix of this type of install? thx


_Modified by DieTurboFrau at 11:22 AM 1-11-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: XM Install Questions (DieTurboFrau)*

for a few bucks more you can get this: 
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
and have all the power and audio connections in one plug and play unit


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: XM Install Questions ([email protected])*

or, the Blitzsafe V.5 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DieTurboFrau (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: XM Install Questions ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_for a few bucks more you can get this: 
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
and have all the power and audio connections in one plug and play unit

It says it's direct wired through a headphone jack. Where is there a headphone jack? Am I missing something?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: XM Install Questions (DieTurboFrau)*

the roady 2 should have an audio out jack in the form of a headphone jack, the pie unit connects to that, it also powers the XM radio


----------



## DieTurboFrau (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: XM Install Questions ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_the roady 2 should have an audio out jack in the form of a headphone jack, the pie unit connects to that, it also powers the XM radio

duh, I didn't think about the XM radio side. I believe I did see a jack, it just slipped my mind. I was just thinking about what gets hooked up to the car.


_Modified by DieTurboFrau at 3:24 PM 1-11-2008_


----------



## DieTurboFrau (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: XM Install Questions (DieTurboFrau)*

Where can I put the antenna and how can I hide the wire? I've read a few things here and there but nothing very specific and I can't find a DIY.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: XM Install Questions (DieTurboFrau)*

some people put it on the roof behind the stock roof mounted antenna, others put it on the dash board, some people mount them on the trunklid, the antennas are small and magnetic so they'll fit most anywhere, the antenna wire is really thin and you can easily tuck it under the intereior trim pannels


----------



## silverjettawagen (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: XM Install Questions (DieTurboFrau)*

I ran my wire through the door and up along the windshield under the rubber strip. The antenna is between the roof rack and the windshield with only about an inch of wire showing and works great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

